# My dog killed a baby fox last nite



## Jarrettsville (Aug 20, 2008)

I am so upset about this poor little fox. He was minding his business and jumped out of the soy bean and my dog was laying there and she took off and got him. She ran right up on him. It was horrible. I had to take her to the vet to get a booster rabies today. I couldn't get her off him. She ultimately killed him. It was not bigger than a 10 pound cat. She is the most loveable dog and sweet natured. She is 8 years old and is a mix breed with some pitbull in her. Has anyone's dog ever killed a fox. I feel so bad for the fox. Any support, or can anyone make me feel better about it!


----------



## InverseLogic (Jun 1, 2008)

Support: Your dog did what her instincts told her to. It's hard to fight a prey drive.


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

My dog Roe would have done the exact same thing. She killed a baby bird a couple of months ago, and if left to her devices...she would kill a cat or a fox if it was running away from her. Your dog has a high prey drive. It's natural instinct for the dog, but doesn't make her a bad dog. 

I know it's hard to watch. I still love my dog Roe...she's still a loving dog that she has always been. She's a dog though.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm not sure but I think Daja killed a pet rabbit that got into my back yard. It was not a pleasant sight, but for many dogs, it's a very natural thing, no matter the breed/mix.

Please do not love your dog any less for what happened. I don't know that I would have felt any less horrified than you if I saw my dog kill a small animal. Try to put it behind you.


----------



## AniBudgie (Aug 19, 2008)

My dog has not killed a baby fox, but has killed several birds and a weasel. I do feel so terribly bad. The only thing that makes me feel better is that in the wild, the dog would have done the same thing. Its just how life goes.

God will support you through this time of need, just trust in him.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

I really don't want to make you feel any worse but what does:



Jarrettsville said:


> She is 8 years old and is a mix breed with some pitbull in her.


Having Pit bull in her have anything to do with her killing a fox? Are you now scared that shes going to turn on you or your family or something along those lines? 

Dogs kill small animals. It happens all the time, its part of their genes. I've known dogs that would kill any squirrel outside but the cats inside the house all it wanted to do was to cuddle with them. If my Nubby got a hold of a Cat, I know that it would meet a swift end. Thats the reason I'm outside with him when he is, and he's not allowed out of my sight. 

You are still safe, your family is still safe, every human is still safe (as long as they aren't hurting one of her pack members) Just keep her away from small furry things that run.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Darkmoon, you said "more better" what I was trying to point out in my post...having pit in her does not make her a bad dog nor does it make her any more likely to hurt her "pack." 

Daja is small and while I can't be certain, I'm pretty sure that neither Butch nor Roxxy killed the rabbit, but they easily could have. I didn't see it but the fact remains, in all the years I have had dogs, I've found small dead animals. It didn't make me love my animals any less. Not one of them has ever hurt any cat I have had.

I hope the OP can get past this incident.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Coyotes yes, a fox no. The foxes are too smart and stay away so they never get hurt. They like to go out in the field and crops here too, but keep their distance. I have several around here and one who is a female always having a nice bunch of babies. The ones around my place are pretty timid from what I've observed. 

Was your dog on a leash or tethered or do you have a fence. How was she able to get free and kill the fox. You should be worried because if you can't contain her and she were to kill another dog or domestic animal you could be in trouble. Laws very from place to place but most have some law regarding dogs killing domestic animals and the penalty can range from rather mild (pay a small fine) to severe (dog PTS, fine paid, ect).


----------



## Jarrettsville (Aug 20, 2008)

Darkmoon said:


> I really don't want to make you feel any worse but what does:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Darkmoon, please don't get me wrong, we love our dog unconditionally, but it was such a horrible horrible site to watch this poor innocent baby fox get ripped apart. The vet told me that this was instinct in her, and no the part about her being pitbull was just to let people know and if they thought that this was part of her prey instinct, I had two pugs, and they wouldn't have dreamed of even running after this fox. anyway thanks for everyone posts. It does make me feel better, somewhat. Also I live on 7 acres and she was sitting right next to me, the fox jumped out of the soy bean and was just too close to her and she is really fast and just over took him. He didn't have anywhere to run. But I do keep her in a fenced yard. She loves other dogs, but will chase a cat (she lives with 4 of them) if they do not live here, but does chase the neighbors when she can. But it is different, it looks like its a game when she's doing it, we yell at her to stop, it was different with this fox. thanks

spicy1, yes she is usually kept in a fenced yard, but sometimes i let her sit with me on my drive way, waiting for my husband to get home. She was laying there and this fox appeared. She is really fast. We think she has greyhound also in her. Her eyes look like pitbull, her body looks like greyhound, boxer, lab, a little of everything.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Please don't worry about it, and PLEASE don't blame your dog or her breed for it. I can tell you with absolutely no uncertainty that if a rabbit or fox had appeared in my yard, my Beagles would have gone straight after it and the only question would be who killed it first. And they are two of the most good-natured I have EVER met (and I'm honestly not being biased here...okay fine, I am, but only slightly.)

Prey drive is an instinct, one that can rarely be trained out. It has absolutely nothing to do with viciousness, and it doesn't make her any less good-natured. Yes, it's sad that the fox died, but that's how nature goes...your dog has prey drive, my dogs have prey drive and, in fact, so did that little fox.


----------



## Mach1girl (Apr 17, 2006)

Your pugs wouldnt have dreamed about running after it because they would be scared! I bet a chi would have went after it!

Having pitbull has nothing in the world to do with what your dog did. It is called prey drive, yes it is sad, but it happens. That dogs demeanor has not changed a single bit.


Funny how when a dog that has pit in it attacks anything in the world, the fact that it has pitbull in its bloodline always comes up.

You may have not realized that you related an "attack" with the breed, it may be natural, however this is why people label.

Anyways-sorry about your ordeal.


----------



## Jarrettsville (Aug 20, 2008)

Yes, unfortunately I have labeled her because of the pit in her. But I still trust her and love her, but will try to never put her or me in that situation again. She will not leave her yard without a leash. I think she is prey driven. Especially when it runs. Thanks for all the advice and support.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

If you have a herding dog, you utilize prey drive to work and drive animals. Hwever, you MUST have control off leash to work them.

Kazi, my last GSD herding dog would come off of ANYTHING if told "ENOUGH!" and it was essential to have that control. I also would send her after things with the intent of her clearing them out (wood chucks was one of those things.. the holes in the fields could break a machine axle, so getting woodchucks gone was important). HOWEVER, if she was going for a wood chuck and I said, "ENOUGH" she was off it in an INSTANT. 

Atka likes to go after rabbits. I tell her lie down in mid chase and she is doing it. She is off leash. It is what I require. 

I have to say that I have never had a dog that I could not call off of anything it was after. I had livestock, chickens, and all sorts of wildlife. I needed my dog to go git 'em when asked but to come off instantly no matter what, _and they DID!_

I think the "Oh its prey drive so can't be controlled" is making excuses for the dog and the trainer. At least if the dog is a GSD, setter mix, golden/lab mix, lab mix, Standard poodle, or shepherd mix (the various ones I have had). 

There will be those who disagree with me, but my experience is that dogs can be trained. Mine were. Yours can be trained. 

Of course I got to choose the dog and it is my understanding some dogs can NEVER be off leash (sight hounds) due to their prey drive. As attractive as I find these dogs, I would never own one for this reason. I need my dog to work reliably off leash. 

I am sorry your dog nailed the young fox kit. Good for you getting the rabies update.


----------



## Twinney (Nov 4, 2007)

It's your dog's prey drive. IMO having a dog kill a coyote, fox, rabbit, or bird, is like watching Jake, my boss's lab, fetch the duck my boss had just shot for him. It's all natural. 

The best you can do to avoid watching it again is keep her tethered to you when in the driveway, or stay out of the drive way.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

That fox would not have hesitated to kill a baby bunny. I see no difference between that and what your dog did. Dogs are predatory animals, too, and most dog owners are a little uncomfortable with that.


----------



## Jarrettsville (Aug 20, 2008)

Yes u r right, he would of wanted it for food, to survive. I just cant stand to see anything hurt or abused. He was so pathetic.


----------



## kelliope (Apr 4, 2008)

Jarrettsville said:


> I couldn't get her off him.


This is the part that would concern me. We live on a farm with lots of wild animals - even squirrels - I have never been unable to get my dog off anything. In fact they don't go after anything. The Rottie has given chase, but can be called back instantly. And I have always had large dogs. If it were me, I'd be meeting with a behaviorist and seeing what can be done about this.

Sorry you had to go through that and I am glad that you care about the fox and don't think it's fine that your dog killed it. RIP little fox.


----------

